# Can I connect this subwoofer



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, How are you? I have a RCA RT2911 1000w Home Theater System. I'm not satisfied with its subwoofer. So I would like to replace it for this 360 RMX Samsung PS-WZ510 subwoofer (3ohms). The RCA subwoofer is 210 RMX with 3ohms. Could I damage the Home Theater by running the samsung subwoofer?

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, technically, you can replace the one for the other. I wouldn't expect too much of a performance increase; both are passive subs and both will get their power from the head unit. 

Honestly if you're looking for better sound; you should start looking into some kind of and AVR/speaker package. Onkyo and Denon both made a good starter system. The advantage to these systems is that they are modular and you'll be able to upgrade parts as you see fit.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're somewhat satisfied with your surround system, and upgrading the sub is most important to you, try a powered sub. If you buy a substantial sub, you can still use it later when upgrading the rest of your system. Since your receiver has no LFE, sub out, you'd need a powered sub with speaker level input. you can find basic connection advice several places, like http://www.crutchfield.com/S-2eJQwpqxWWE/learn/reviews/audio_explorations/2007/0327.html


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Yes, technically, you can replace the one for the other. I wouldn't expect too much of a performance increase; both are passive subs and both will get their power from the head unit.
> 
> Honestly if you're looking for better sound; you should start looking into some kind of and AVR/speaker package. Onkyo and Denon both made a good starter system. The advantage to these systems is that they are modular and you'll be able to upgrade parts as you see fit.


Thanks for your recomendation. I would try later on to buy an AVR System. I was looking on the internet for a better sub, and i found this one which i think is better than the samsung one. Should I replace it for this one. Or I should stay with the samsung one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005C...&dpID=41X5UT9dzwL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Look for a sub that has both RCA and speaker level inputs on the back. It will have a power cord also. You should also see a dial or switch labeled "crossover". You'll be able to use it now and later when you upgrade the receiver. 

Pioneer makes a very good cheap sub
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Subwoofers/SW-8MK2

You can find them used or the first version (not MK-2) cheaper/clearance

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## r.s (Jan 29, 2015)

The Pioneer sub is ok. And not expensive.


----------

